# Pics of my HO layout expansion



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi gang,
I've been spending some time as a carpenter the past three weeks expanding my basic 4X8 layout into a 10X10 to accomodate a 13-car Amtrak consist around the perimeter. Here are a few pics of my benchwork progress.
Bob

Sorry if I got carried away witht the pics. It's hard to keep track, but you get the idea of the building progression from start to finish.
That table is perfectly level and could probably support an elephant. Well, maybe a labrador retriever. Anyway, it's not going anywhere without help!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

Expanding one's horizons, huh?!?

I like those metal legs. Who makes those? Home Depot or similar source?

That's a LOT over overhang on the table. I see you have quite a bit of framing reinforcement underneath, but still ... you're redifining "cantilever". Are you sure you're comfortable with that? No droop / deflection? And what about tipping the whole thing over if a couple of guys were to inadavertently lean along one edge? You have a big moment-arm (force lever) there.

I like the garage decor!

Ohh ... you gotta start embedding your pics, especially when you have that many in one post. "Get with the program!", as they say, OK?!?  I did the first one for you ... simply cut-paste the URL of each photo between "img" tags using the little "mountain" icon.

TJ


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Top-notch work, but how can you stand working in that messy room?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ,
Lotsa sleep was lost during the "noodle design" of that expansion! 
I was fully prepared to add some extra support at the "long end" because of your very concerns. Turns out that's not necessary, and it's solid as a rock and level as a pool table.
If anyone leans on the table the 350 lb. bouncer (who has a bad attitude) immediatly removes them from the building. :laugh: :laugh:
As a senior citizen, I'm totally computer challenged and have absolutely NO idea what you mean by "imbedding" the photos. I was thrilled just to be able to figure out how to post those buggers, so give me a break, OK?  
I still have cameras that actually use film 
Anyway, I'm now ready to lay the foam and slap the paint.
Thanks for your kind words,
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

xrunner,
You should have seen it when I got finished 
Tools, scraps, saw dust, empty beverage containers......everywhere!!!!
Bob


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

raleets said:


> xrunner,
> You should have seen it when I got finished
> Tools, scraps, saw dust, empty beverage containers......everywhere!!!!
> Bob


Oh good, I was starting to worry about you. 
:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> As a senior citizen, I'm totally computer challenged and have absolutely NO idea what you mean by "imbedding" the photos.


He means to do exactly what you did with the first one, it shows up in the message.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

Click on one of your photo icons. That opens the photo in a window. Go up to the address bar in your web browser (Internet Explorer), and highlight the full address with your cursor. Then, hit the Ctrl and C buttons on your keyboard at the same time.

Then, click on the Back arrow button to go back to the post editor. While in your post, click on the little "mountain" icon in your editor toolbar, and then hit the Ctrl and V buttons at the same time. That will paste the URL address of your photo into a simple syntax code that will allow us to see the photo directly in the post, without having to click on the icon.

John -- you proabably have an easier shortcut or two to do this. If so, can you offer any easier tips?

Thanks, guys. Not trying to harp on you Bob ... just trying to help a bit!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just right click on the link at the bottom of the reply window and select *Copy Link Location* from the drop-down. Then I click on the







icon at the top of the reply box and paste that link into it with a Ctrl-V.

Job done. 

Note that this is in Firefox, IE may be slightly different.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob,
OK two things!
Nice set up on the layout! Love the table!
OK now from the wife, Sweet Garage and she loves the oil cans!!!:thumbsup:
Now from me, Sweet Garage and we will be over to help you move it here!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean,
Thanks for the kind words regarding my "man cave" 
What you don't see in the pics are the overhead shelves and other wall racks of oil cans. There are over 400 FULL quarts of oil on display. No two alike!
You may want to take a closer look at pic #86 (near the top of the page) and check out what was actually my first flirt with model trains.
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking good Bob....What's the plan for access to the middle?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Looking good Bob....What's the plan for access to the middle?


Oh no.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

xrunner said:


> Oh no.


Not a huge deal....pretty easy to add lift-outs using a jigsaw.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
Thanks 
Truthfully, there is no plan for access to the middle. Believe it or not, I can reach 80% of the layout from the sides. I'm 6'2" and have long arms.  
The three trains that run in the middle have been pretty bullet proof for the past 8 months. My layout is "round and round", not switching, so the turnouts are only there to provide sidings for static display. The ONLY place where I've EVER encountered derailing is with the figure-8 and within a 2' reach from one edge of the table and I've already tested it "just in case".
The Amtrak that will run around the perimeter will be right near all the edges so that's not an issue either.
Believe me, I did give that serious consideration, but feel confident all will be well.
If a calamity should occur, I'll set up a step ladder on each side, run some planks for a scaffold, and fix the problem. 
Take care,
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK the trains are cool but that Buick is really cool! What year is it? Also love the oil cans, when I was 16 and did my first oil change it was out of cans like that then by the time I did my second oil change no one sold cans any more it was all the plastic bottles we sell now. I dont know to me the cans seemed more environmentally friendly even with the oil inside.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds good Bob. Anything over about 3 ft deep and I'm seriously reaching.

Oh yeah.....LOVE the garage. Too cool.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob, 
Thats too cool!!! There is a train hiding in with the signs, Oh now your going to make me search threw my tank cars to see if I have one that you gotta have for your collection! You never know christmas is coming!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey,
Thanks for the kind words!
The Buick in the pics is a 1962 Skylark convertible, complete with a 215 c.i. aluminum V-8, power top, windows, steering, and "three on the tree".
It's big brother is a 1956 Special 4-dr hardtop, and it's little sister is a 1991 Reatta convertible. Those two didn't make the photos. (and they're ticked) 
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice garage.....400 full cans! 
The American pickers would like some of them.
Jukebox too, is the Fonz around?

When I post pictures, I hit the paperclip, that opens a box then you click browse, then you go to where the picture is in your computer, click on the picture, then click open, then click upload.

After you upload go back and click the paperclip and click insert.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

raleets said:


> Massey,
> Thanks for the kind words!
> The Buick in the pics is a 1962 Skylark convertible, complete with a 215 c.i. aluminum V-8, power top, windows, steering, and "three on the tree".
> It's big brother is a 1956 Special 4-dr hardtop, and it's little sister is a 1991 Reatta convertible. Those two didn't make the photos. (and they're ticked)
> Bob


I saw (and recognized) the front end of the Reatta in one of your pics. My Dad was a 32 yr GM guy.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
You're a sharpie (but I already knew that ) if you recognized that Reatta.
It just happens to be one of only 3 made in that particular configuration and now has a whoppin' 20,850 miles on it.
Did your Dad have anything to do with the Reatta program in Lansing?
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I have seen in other posts the Reatta and the 56. I am a GM fan and have been since I bought my first 63 Chevy Pickup. It was rust holding hands and beaten hard from one end to the other but that little 250 fired up every time and it never put me on the side of the road. 

That 215 V8 eventually became one of the best V6 engines ever produced, the 231 or 3800 series engine. I had a Sereis II 3800 in my 99 Camaro, great little engine. GM tends to build some thing right once then keeps making it better as time goes on. Look at the Chevy Small block engine, first built in 1954 and put in 1955 model year cars and trucks and that same basic engine is still produced today (with a few minor upgrades). Ford, Dodge, Toyota or even Honda cant say they have had any series of engine run strong and reliable and keep up with the times as well as some of the GM engines. 

Speaking of GM engines the 710 is pretty close in design to the original 567, and it is based on the same concepts as the 567 was. Granted improvements have been made to the engine to keep it up to emissions standards but it is still the same basic engine... Do you see a trend here? GE has used 3 different types of engine as far as I can tell and each model was not based on the previous model, they were new designs.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

raleets said:


> Scott,
> You're a sharpie (but I already knew that ) if you recognized that Reatta.
> It just happens to be one of only 3 made in that particular configuration and now has a whoppin' 20,850 miles on it.
> Did your Dad have anything to do with the Reatta program in Lansing?
> Bob


The last job title I heard before he retired was North American Quality Implementation Team Director. He was in until about 2003. I'm sure he worked on just about every program at one time or another. I believe the Reatta was a Craft Center product (small shop in Lansing.) Pretty sure he did quite a bit of work with them.

Always liked those. Although the 80's Buick I'd like would be a Grand National (GNX actually) It would bring me back to my mullet days:laugh:


----------

